# Cement Board Wall Covering



## dcase84

I'm am considering covering a large wall in my house with cement board. I was thinking of cutting the boards square (3'X3'?) with a half inch stand off from the wall and 1/4" spacing all around, fastened with exposed stainless steel screws.

Has anyone done this, or seen it before? Not coming up with much info, or even pictures on Google.

I know they make decorative panels for this purpose, however I'd like to use the regular stuff right from Lowe's/HD.


----------



## joecaption

And your not likly to find any pictures of anyone doing it.
Not even sure why anyone would want that look.
There's going to be rough looking edges on the 2 ends.
They come 5' long so it's going to be expenceive and wasteful.


----------



## Albe

joecaption said:


> And your not likly to find any pictures of anyone doing it.
> Not even sure why anyone would want that look.
> There's going to be rough looking edges on the 2 ends.
> They come 5' long so it's going to be expenceive and wasteful.


Sounds like he's going for an industrial look or utilitarian look. I'm assuming you already have a wall up and this is going over? I think it'd look cool but it's all dependent on what kind of look your going for. Clearly this isn't going to help you sell a house but if that's not your intention, you can afford it and most importantly you like it then I say go for it. Buy one piece for $10 and see what it looks like. If you don't like it youre only out $10 and a little time. 

Good luck. Post pics if you go through with it.


----------



## dcase84

I am going for a loft/industrial look. Yes, all walls are existing. I just purchased this house a few months ago and nearly every piece of drywall needs some attention. Every single wall has the ugly sand grit texture & small fixture holes. The rest of the house will be receiving a level 5 finish on the drywall so there won't be much of a cost difference.

I can just go with the 3'x5' dimensions to reduce waste and I think if I trim the two ends with a good diamond blade that should clean them up. Almost think that these panels could take a couple coats of wax too?

I've attached a picture of a wall that is supposedly 3'x5' Wonderboard glued directly to the wall. Kind of torn between the offset pattern and essentially what would be a grid.

I don't think it will help me sell the house when I eventually do, but I hope it won't be a deterrent either.


----------



## joecaption

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
I think it looks like a pore concrete basement wall.
Bet if you showed that picture to a realitor and asked if it would take away from the resale value you would get an interesting ansewer.


----------



## dcase84

I think if I stay consistent with industrial/loft look though the entire house it shouldn't hurt me much, but will likely reduce the pool of potential buyers. Besides, my lower level already contains a 400 sq ft bar area so I think it was built for the bachelor in mind. 

Either way I fired off an email to my realtor to get her input on it.

At this point I'm going to plan on proceeding with it, just have to decide on a product, and method of installation.

Option #1. Glue directly to the wall with very small seams. Caulk or fill seams with chinking used in log homes. Stagger the panels.

Option #2. Offset sheets from wall with larger seams and exposed fasteners. Sheets are not staggered and form a grid.

I've attached an image of each. I may or may not go with this product, might end up being too costly for an interior application. Waiting on some samples from the company.

Any more feedback?


----------



## Blondesense

When we first bought our current house I was looking for ideas to update our bathroom. I was asking advice from my sister and she said something that has stuck with me. 
She said "Respect the house". 

The pictures you posted look great, in a great part because the materials are installed in high ceiling-ed, loft looking, well lit areas. If you put this in a small home with standard 8' ceilings, I'm with Joe. Odds are good it will end up looking like an unfinished basement.


----------



## dcase84

I totally agree with that statement. The house I purchased was a foreclosure that received many updates prior to the previous owners being foreclosed. Unfortunately those updates are kind of all over the place in terms of style. I have everything from modern to rustic. The house doesn't really have a "feel", so I essentially have a blank canvas.

The two walls receiving this treatment would be in a split foyer with cathedral ceilings. At the highest point I would estimate around 25' of wall height and roughly 15' at the lowest.


----------



## DannyT

how about some large format tile that are the color of concrete


----------



## Dwall85

dcase84 said:


> I am going for a loft/industrial look. Yes, all walls are existing. I just purchased this house a few months ago and nearly every piece of drywall needs some attention. Every single wall has the ugly sand grit texture & small fixture holes. The rest of the house will be receiving a level 5 finish on the drywall so there won't be much of a cost difference.
> 
> I can just go with the 3'x5' dimensions to reduce waste and I think if I trim the two ends with a good diamond blade that should clean them up. Almost think that these panels could take a couple coats of wax too?
> 
> I've attached a picture of a wall that is supposedly 3'x5' Wonderboard glued directly to the wall. Kind of torn between the offset pattern and essentially what would be a grid.
> 
> I don't think it will help me sell the house when I eventually do, but I hope it won't be a deterrent either.



Hey Dcase, did you ever end up doing this? I'm curious to learn more as I currently own a loft and this look would be perfect for my wall between two concrete pillars. I'd like to dig into it more if you ended up pulling it off.


----------



## monica26

I think is so good to invest


----------



## fortunerestore

Really liked the kitchen, I don’t think there is any need for covering it with cement board wall. But still if you want to get this done, kindly consult some specialist for the same. They can guide you better.


----------



## jm_jav21

It depends on what style and mood you want for your wall. I liked some images here, wooden furniture or wood finished appliances are better matched with an uncovered wall, if you plan to. Just my two cents on that.


----------



## richietile

Cement look is really hot right now in the tile industry. Most manufacturers have their version of it out. Find some nice large-format tiles (Crossville, American Olean) and mastic them up. You'll love it!!


----------



## EZAP3

*Artist*



dcase84 said:


> I'm am considering covering a large wall in my house with cement board. I was thinking of cutting the boards square (3'X3'?) with a half inch stand off from the wall and 1/4" spacing all around, fastened with exposed stainless steel screws.
> 
> Has anyone done this, or seen it before? Not coming up with much info, or even pictures on Google.
> 
> I know they make decorative panels for this purpose, however I'd like to use the regular stuff right from Lowe's/HD.


I would hire a good local artist to paint the look I wanted, and when you tire of it you will have little effort to repaint and move forward.


----------

